
Show HN: Unicorn Valley-Platform for crowdsourcing satirical/dumb startup ideas - bxllxebxngx
https://unicornvalley.xyz
======
onionisafruit
Reminds me of the half bakery. That was a fun site.
[https://www.halfbakery.com](https://www.halfbakery.com)

------
Sithwuth
Kudos! It's not so often I manage to spot Goat counter in the wild

------
Syeposxr
Long form satire is really a dying trade.

------
WaxedLekku
This is like if Hackernews and TheOnion had a baby. I love it.

